
Show HN: Discurse – A discussion forum based on Reddit and 4chan - 0x007c00
https://discurse.xyz/
======
0x007c00
Hello HN!

This is the first time I am showing my work here. I mostly built it to learn
Laravel/PHP.

You can infer what discurse is probably from the title. Some
features/peculiarities of discurse:

* Threads and comments can be posted anonymously.

* Posts can be categorized based on tags. Click on the tags to view posts under that tag.

* Posts and comments can be upvoted, using a registered account. The registered account only serves to track the posts/comments you have upvoted. The posts/comments posted while logged-in are not tied to your account, they are still anonymous.

* Post/Comment score is never visible to the end user.

* Only the last 7 days of posts are indexed on the frontpage. Posts older than 7 days can still be commented on, but they aren't accessible from the frontpage. (Might be disabled in the future.)

~~~
krapp
I like the ideas and the framework, but I can't stand the font. Still, no huge
deal. If it had a threaded layout and auto-deleting threads it would be
perfect.

